# 30 Gallon (29pics) Woot



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

BEFORE:









After(More plants, castle thing gone, due to catfish):









And the fish!:


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

The betta SWAM to get infront of the camera, was jealous of my ram heh:









The everlasting hider! 









If anyone can sex the Ram I'd appreciate it. JustOneMore20, thought it might be a girl. So I just want to know popular opinion!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice pics!

But why don't you have any substrate, doesn't it hurt the cory's barbles?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Not having substrate would run LESS of chance of hurting the barbles I would think.
Honestly, I don't have any because I didn't want to spend the $, and we're moving.
I didn't want to have to lug the gravel about everywhere. So after we get moved in I'll be putting in some substrate. Hopefully, gravel and dirt so I can have plants !


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

How do you keep the plants down at the bottom without any substrate to bury the base into?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Some of them have marbles in the cups, and some are clinging onto those, and come have pre-weights on them to keep them from moving. All in all, they stay in the center, which makes my catfish happy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not having gravel does not hurt the corydora. 

Is that one of those tetra tree trunk filters? If so how does it seem to work? I have seen them and always wondered if they are any good.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Seems to work fine for me *Thumbs up*
It's a Whisper filter actually.(Same difference probably). I've had it for a while and I have 2 10g filters on the side of the tank. I have to change the filter pad every week/2 because there is super buildup on it. Which is good since there is no gravel in that tank!
Works great. Got mine for $25 new at Petsmart! *Thumbs up*


----------

